# great atlantic & pacific tea company



## arthur (May 31, 2008)

this bottle has that title embossed on the top bottom stamped with 324W and the tpo looks like it would have been held on by wire.  Anyone have any ideas.  Arthur


----------



## PhilaBottles (May 31, 2008)

it had a metal turn cap. it was a vinegar bottle. pretty common. There is lots of history on A&P, a google search might return a lot of information. That bottle is c.1930s.


 Matt


----------

